
Impact of GOP Tax Plan on Grad Students - chrisan
https://www.wired.com/story/grad-students-are-freaking-out-about-the-gops-tax-plan-they-should-be/
======
davidfarmer
Previous discussions:

GOP tax bill would tax tuition waivers for grad students (chronicle.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15622544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15622544)
(122 comments)

The GOP Tax Plan Will Destroy Graduate Education (forbes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15646571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15646571)
(97 comments)

------
brudgers
News discussion,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15646571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15646571)

